
Apple wins backing of EU court over 13B euros in unpaid taxes - jamesdgb
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/15/apple-wins-backing-of-eu-court-over-13-billion-euros-in-unpaid-taxes.html
======
cwhiz
Corporate taxes are idiotic. Companies relentlessly dodge them and then
individuals can argue against proper capital gains taxes under the BS of
double taxation. Just get rid of corporate taxes worldwide. These court
battles are such a waste of time and energy.

